# Weekly Competition 2020-53



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U2 F' U R U2 F' U'
*2. *R2 U F2 U' R F' R U2 R
*3. *R2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R U' R2
*4. *F R F U2 R' U' R2 U2
*5. *F R F U F' R F' R2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D L F' D2 L' F2 D F L' F B' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F
*2. *L2 B D' R' F B' U' R' L2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' D2 R2 U F2
*3. *D F' R U L' B' U' L' D2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 D2 L2 B L2 F'
*4. *U' B' U' L F' B' R L' B' L U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2
*5. *U L2 B R L B2 D2 R D R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Uw2 U2 B R2 Fw Rw' F2 L Rw' D Uw' Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 D2 Rw' F' U2 L' R' D2 L' Fw' R' U' B' Fw Rw2 R Fw' L R U2 L2 Fw D2 Uw2 Rw
*2. *Uw2 L Fw' Uw' R' Fw Uw' F' Uw2 B2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' R D Uw2 B2 Fw2 L' Rw' D Uw2 U2 L Fw F' Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw D' F2 Rw' D U R' D' Uw
*3. *Rw' D2 U L2 Fw' D' F2 Uw Rw' F2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw F D2 L2 Fw' U' B2 Fw2 R2 F R Fw' Uw2 L2 D' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F U B' Fw' R U' F' D' B
*4. *L' F' Uw2 L2 Rw R' B2 L Uw2 L R2 D' L' U Rw' R2 B2 D Rw' B' Uw2 B Fw' Rw' R' B' F' Rw2 U F' L2 Rw D' Uw' Rw' U L Rw2 B2 F2
*5. *D Fw' Uw' B2 D2 F Rw D' Uw B' Fw2 U2 Rw Fw' D' U' Fw2 Uw2 L2 R2 Fw' U' F' D' F' Uw2 R U B2 Fw F D2 R2 Uw2 U R U Rw' Fw' U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R Uw2 Bw F R' F' R' Uw R Dw2 L' Lw Dw' Uw' L F2 Lw Rw' R Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' U2 L D' U2 Lw' R2 D' Dw2 U' F Rw D2 Dw' Uw2 R' B' Uw B Lw' Bw2 D R B2 F' L Bw Dw' Rw U Lw' U Fw2 U Bw Rw' R2
*2. *Bw D' L Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 Uw' Lw' U' L Lw2 Fw' Rw2 B Dw U2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 U2 R Uw' Bw' F2 L' Rw2 B D2 U Lw U2 B2 Fw2 L U2 Lw F L2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 R' Bw' Uw Fw F2 L D Fw L2 U2 Fw Lw2 Rw' R
*3. *Fw' F U' F2 L2 B2 Uw2 U B2 Dw B' Bw' L' Lw U L2 D B2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' U B F Dw R F Uw Lw' B' Dw B' Fw2 Uw L Dw' Uw' U B2 Rw B' Dw' F2 D2 U2 Lw' Bw' U' Rw2 D R' Uw' Fw R2 B' Uw Bw' Dw2 B2 Lw2
*4. *Uw U' B2 Bw' Fw F D' Dw2 Uw2 U Rw2 F Rw R' F R' B D2 Lw2 Bw F2 R' Dw' F L2 Uw Lw Rw2 B' U L' D2 Lw' R Bw2 U' L2 B2 Rw Dw2 Fw U F U2 Rw Fw L2 U' R' Uw' Rw' Dw' F' R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B' Uw' B'
*5. *R2 F' R Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw D' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Uw U' R' Bw Fw U2 B2 L' Lw' Uw' B2 Dw' Fw' Dw' B2 Fw' F2 L' Lw R F' Lw Bw2 L2 F U Rw' Fw' D Dw2 U' R2 F' L Rw Fw' F' L F Rw' Dw' L2 Dw2 R Dw' Fw' Dw' U B

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' 2B F 2U 2R2 U 2F2 2R2 D' 2U 2L2 2D L' U' 3F' 2F' 2U2 R' 2F2 R B F 2R U 2L2 2B' L2 R 2D U 2B R' 2B2 2U 3F2 2F' U' 2F' 2L 3F 2R' 2U2 B2 3F F2 2D' 2L D' 3U 2F D2 2L' B' L2 2L2 2B2 2F F2 2U2 3F2 L F' 2U 3F R' D 2F L' B 3R2
*2. *L2 3R2 2B 3F 2F F 2D2 3F2 F' 2R D 2L2 3R D' 2D' 3U 2L U' 3R2 R' 2U' 3R' U' L 2L' 3R2 2D' 2F 3U' 3F' 3U2 2B 3F 2F 2R R' 2F2 F' D2 2U' 2F2 2L' R2 2D2 B' 2F2 3R 2B' 3R 3F2 L' R D 3U' U' R B D' 2L2 D F2 3R D2 2D' 2U' U2 B D' 2L' 2D
*3. *2F' 2R B2 3R2 2D' 2U 2R D2 3R2 B' F L2 2R' R' 3F2 2F2 F' L D B L2 F' 2U2 2B 2R2 R' U' 2R' R D 2U' B' F D 3R B' 2U2 3F2 3R' D 2D2 3U' 2U' U 3R' R2 2U' L 3R2 R2 F2 2R U' 3F L' R' 2D2 2U2 L' 2L 3R 3U R2 2B 3F' 3R 3F2 3U2 B' 3U'
*4. *D' U 3F' 2F 2L 2U R' 2B' L2 2B2 2D' B L' 2L2 B2 F D2 U' F' U' L 2B2 2D' 2U R 2F D 3U' 2F2 2U R 2B2 2F2 2R' 2U2 B L2 2L2 B' D L' B 2B F2 2L' 2B 2F2 D' F 3R' 2R D 2D2 3U R U2 3F 2L2 3R2 2U' L2 2L' 3R' 3F2 2L2 2R' 2F' 2U2 L2 U'
*5. *2F' 2L B2 R' F' 2D 3U2 2F2 U 3R 3F' F 3U' 2U2 2L2 2U2 3R' 2B' 3R' U' L B' 3F2 R' 2B' 2F2 F' 2D2 B2 3F 3U' 2B2 3F' 3R2 2R2 B2 3F2 F L2 3R 2B U' 2R 2D2 3U2 2B' 2F D 3R' R2 2D2 2L2 2U' 2L R2 2B2 2F L 2L F 3R2 B' 2U 3F2 2R F 3U 3F 2U U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 2R2 2D2 F2 2L2 3L' 3U' R' U' 2B2 D2 3R 3D B 3L' 3D2 3R' B2 3B2 R2 D 2D2 3B' 3U' 3L' 3R R2 D2 2D2 3D 2L' 2D2 R2 F' 3R2 2B 3L2 3R' 2D2 3D2 F R' 3D 3L2 F2 3L2 D L' R' 2U 3L2 2B2 3D2 L' U2 3R2 R B' 3D2 3L 3R' 2D U' 3F2 2L2 B' R 2B2 2F' F 2U' 2B F 3L2 3U' 2U L 2L2 3R2 2R2 3B 3F R' 2D' 3D' 3U' U' 3F 2D2 L2 2D2 U B 3F L' B 2D2 3R B2 2U'
*2. *2D 2U2 B2 2B L R 3D' U 3B 2L' R' 2U' L2 3R2 U 3R 3F D2 F2 L 2D2 2B 3B' D' 2F' 2L2 U2 3F 3L2 2D2 3D 3U U 3B' U B2 2F2 3L2 2F' L 3B' 2D2 R' 3D2 R2 U2 3R 2F R' D' 3L 2D L' 3B2 2F' 2D2 U' 2F 2R2 B2 L' D2 2D 3D2 3U 2U F' U2 3L' 2D' 3U 2U2 L2 3D' 2U' 3R' 3D' 2B' 2F' D2 2D' U' L 2L2 U2 F L 3D' 3U2 2B' 3B' 2F2 F2 3D 2L2 3B' 3F' 2L2 D 3D
*3. *2B2 F 3U U' B L 3L 3D2 3U U2 2F 2R 3F 2F 2R2 D 2B' 3F2 2U' 3B U' L' 3L' R2 3B' 2F2 L2 D2 3B 2F2 U' 2F 2D 3D 2U2 R2 3U2 2U L' 3L 3R2 2R' 2D 3D' 2U' 3L2 2R D2 L' 3D2 2L2 D' 3D 3U2 U2 B2 3F' F' 3D2 3L 2U U B' 3B2 3U2 U2 F' R2 2B' 3F' 2F' F2 3L D' 3R 3B2 2D' L2 U 2B F 2D2 3D' B 2F2 3L' D' U' 2R2 3U2 U 2B D 3L2 3F2 2F 3L 3F' 2R 3D
*4. *2L2 D' 3D2 2L' 3D 3R' U' 3R' F L 2D' 2F L 3B 2F' L 2D' 3L2 B' 3B 2F 3D' 2L B' 3B U2 3L 3R R 3U' U 2B 2D 2L2 B' R' B' 2L 3F' F' 3D L' 2L D' B2 3U2 2F2 3R2 2R2 2U' 2L2 2U2 3B 2F' 2U L2 2L' 2B D B' 3U2 2U' 3B2 3U U' 3B 3D 3F' 2D' 2U' L' 3R 3D2 2U' F 2D L 2L 3R 2R' R 2D2 3L' 3R' 2B 2L2 R U2 3F2 F2 L2 3U 2F' 3L' 3R2 3D' 2U 2L F2 R
*5. *2L' 3L 3D' R' 3D' F2 2L2 3R' F' 2L 3R' R' D' 2D' R 2U' 3L 2R 3B2 2L 3D 3R2 2B2 2L D 3R2 2F' 3D2 2B2 2D 3L2 3D' 2B R 3F' 2F U' 3R 2F D2 2D' 3U2 B 2B' 3B 3U 2U U' 2B' L' 2R B L2 3R2 2F 3L 2R 3F2 L2 2U2 F2 D2 3U2 B2 2U2 F R2 U' B' 2L 2R' B' L 2L 3L' B' 3B' 3F' 3U' U2 B' 3B2 2F' F2 D' U2 R' 3F 2R2 D2 3L 3F 3D2 2F2 3R B2 2B2 L2 B 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F2 U' F' U' R F' R2 U
*2. *R2 F R U2 R2 F2 R' U F'
*3. *U2 F' R U' F' U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' B' R2 B' F L R D2 B2 D' U2 F' U2 L' D' R2 L2 B L' F Rw Uw
*2. *F L F2 B' D B' D' U2 L2 D L' B F2 R2 U L2 R2 B' L' U Fw Uw'
*3. *F R2 D F2 L' F2 B' R D' F2 B' L F U F R' L2 U L2 F' D' Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' L2 Rw D' L Rw2 R' F2 L Fw' R2 Fw2 D F' D L' B' Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R' B' Rw R' Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 L R2 Uw2 B' D2 Fw' D2 U2
*2. *Rw Uw' L2 B' F L2 B F2 Uw' B' Fw' U2 R2 Fw F' Rw2 R B Rw Fw2 D' B2 Uw' B' Fw2 L R' D' L' B U' L2 Rw F Rw' Uw' U' Rw' F2 R2
*3. *F2 D' Uw' U Fw2 F D' B L2 R Fw' D L2 R' F U2 R2 B F' Rw R F' U2 L2 D F' Uw Fw Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U' Lw D2 Fw' U' L Fw F2 U' Rw Bw' L2 F' Dw' Uw U' F' Uw2 U' Bw Fw Uw F' R' Dw2 Uw2 U Lw R Bw' Dw2 Uw R Fw' F Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F D' Bw Uw' Fw2 F2 D' R' D L2 R' Uw R2 D' R Bw2 D B2 Bw' U'
*2. *Dw U Fw2 D Rw' B Uw R' Uw' L2 B2 L2 F2 Dw L2 R2 Bw' F U B2 Dw R D Rw D Uw2 Lw2 R2 D2 L Lw Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U B2 Bw L2 Uw B2 L B2 Fw D2 Lw2 D Dw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 Fw' L' Lw Bw2 F Rw B Dw' Fw
*3. *U' F' D' Dw' Uw Rw Bw2 F2 U2 Lw' U2 R' D B2 D' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' U2 Fw' Uw' L' D Fw Rw' U L' Lw' R2 Fw L2 U2 Bw R2 Bw2 Lw' R' D U L2 B Bw2 Fw Lw Fw F2 Dw' Bw2 F L2 F R2 D2 Dw2 F' Lw R2 D' Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2F 2D 2U2 3F' L' R 3U2 3F R' U' L 2L' 3R R2 3F 2D F' 2L' 2R R 2D 2B F2 2L2 R 2B 2R' 2B' D' F2 3U B 2R' 2D 3R2 2R B2 U' B2 F2 2U 2L' 2R 3U2 2L F 2U2 3R' R2 3U2 3R' B' 2F' L' R 2F2 D' 2R' B2 2L' 2U' 2L 2F2 F' 2L' B 2L' 2U L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D' 3B' 3R' 2D 3R2 3F' R D' F' 3D2 U' 2F R2 3B2 R 3U 3R' 3B' 2F 3D 2R R2 2U2 U B2 2B2 2D' 3D2 2L' 3L 2U B2 L2 3L2 U 2L 3B' L2 3R2 B R' 2B' F D' 2D 3U' 3R' U B2 3L U' 3B' F R' B 3R 3U2 3R2 2D' 2B 2U2 2L' 2B R D' 2L' 2B' 3D2 2U' 3B2 2R' 2F2 F 3U 2L' 2D' 2U R2 B 2B2 3F' L2 3R2 R' U' B' 2B2 3B D' 3L' R D' F 3R' 3B 3U2 R B R' 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' L' D L2 D2 L D2 U' R B2 U' F' R2 U' R' B' R2 F2 U2 R Fw Uw2
*2. *U F' D' F D R U2 L' R U2 D F2 U2 R' L B' U B' U' Fw' Uw'
*3. *R L' F2 U2 R U' L2 F B D' F2 D U' R' U' R2 L' D2 L2 U' Fw' Uw2
*4. *F' U R F2 R' D2 B' U2 B2 L' U' F2 D' L2 D R U' L2 F B' L' Fw' Uw'
*5. *U B2 L R2 D B2 R2 F' R' L2 F2 B' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 Fw Uw2
*6. *L2 B2 R' B D2 B' F D R' F' R2 F B' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 Uw'
*7. *D B' D' R2 B F R U' F B R D2 R' B' U F' D' U2 L B D' Rw Uw
*8. *B F D L' U' R2 U' R F' R B2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 R D2 F2 Rw Uw
*9. *F2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 D R' F2 B2 L2 D R U' R L F2 Rw' Uw
*10. *R L B R2 B' U B2 F2 R2 U' R F2 U D2 B' R' L2 U F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *D F' L' F' B2 R' B' L D R' U F2 B R' D R F2 D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*12. *B' R2 D' U' R L2 F D' U F' D2 U' R F' U2 D2 B2 D' B' Rw Uw2
*13. *B R' F2 L2 F' U L U L B2 F2 L' B L2 F D L' U2 F2 B' D2 Fw' Uw
*14. *F' B' D2 U' F' L U' R' F D B2 U B' D B L B L' B2 U2 D Fw' Uw2
*15. *D' B2 U' D' B' U2 R2 U L D2 L2 D U F2 B D' F' B2 L2 D' F2 Rw Uw'
*16. *D L' U2 L2 B2 U D' F' L' R B' U2 D2 F2 R F' R2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*17. *R2 F' R' F L2 D L' F B2 L' F2 R L B2 D F D' U R' D B2 Uw2
*18. *F D U2 F' D2 U R2 F R' F' U R D2 B2 U' R' D2 R' L' Fw' Uw
*19. *D' U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L U' B F2 U2 R' F U R' F B' Rw Uw2
*20. *U2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 U F B2 D L' B U' D B2 F' U' R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*21. *D U' R' U2 F R L' F' U F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 F' D'
*22. *R' F' U B2 D' L2 B R2 F B' R2 U2 L F2 U' F2 R2 U' D' Fw Uw
*23. *F' R' B R2 D R B' U L U' L' R F' B' D2 F R B' R' D U2 Fw' Uw
*24. *D2 F R2 L2 U R2 D U2 F' U F D R' U D L F D' F2 Rw Uw2
*25. *D B R' L2 B' L2 U F' R F2 D B' R2 U' L2 U2 F' R' D Rw Uw
*26. *R' U B' F2 R' U2 R2 L B' R F2 R F2 U2 D F2 L F' B2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*27. *U' F' R' U L2 R2 B' F2 U F B' U2 B U' D L F D2 R2 B' R2 Fw Uw2
*28. *D L F' D R B R L' F L2 U' B2 D R' D2 B2 R2 U2 F Rw' Uw'
*29. *B' F2 D U' R' F' L2 F L' U2 B' R' F D2 B' R D' U' L' B2 U2 Fw Uw
*30. *U L2 F D B' F U B2 D' L2 R' U B' L2 D F R L D' F' Rw Uw'
*31. *D2 B' L' R' D' U' B' L' U' D' R F' L2 U F B' L D' R' F2 Rw' Uw2
*32. *F D2 L D2 F2 B U' R2 F' D' F2 L F B R D R D2 B2 F' Rw' Uw'
*33. *R D' L2 B' D2 F' D2 L' R2 U D' F' L2 D B L2 R' D R' L' D' Fw Uw2
*34. *B2 U L R F' U' D2 B' R B2 D L U D B2 D' F U2 L U2 R Fw Uw'
*35. *L2 U' F2 R L B F L' R' D' L' R2 B' U' R' B2 U2 F2 U2 F' Rw2
*36. *F' L R2 D U' L' F L D2 R2 F' D L F U D R F' B2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*37. *D R L' D L U' F2 D2 R B R U' L2 U2 R2 U' F B D F Uw
*38. *L2 F' B D2 R U D2 R2 L' D' B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 F B2 R F' Rw' Uw2
*39. *U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' R D F2 R' D2 L' D' U2 R2 U F' D2 Fw Uw
*40. *D' U2 R2 L' F' L2 U2 L' R' U2 F D L U F R' B2 F2 U2 Rw Uw'
*41. *B' D' L2 D2 L2 B' D R' B F' R' L D B L2 B F L2 F2 B2 Uw2
*42. *U R U' B F2 U' F B U L2 R U2 B' U L2 F D' F U R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*43. *U2 R D F B2 U' B2 D2 F2 B U2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F D U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*44. *F R2 B' D' B2 R' F2 R B' R F U L U D B2 D L' F Rw Uw2
*45. *F R' U2 F2 B L' D2 L R2 F' R2 F' R' D2 U R2 B L' D Rw Uw
*46. *R F B D F' U2 R F U2 L' D' R' B2 F U' D' L2 F' R' Fw
*47. *D2 F2 L' R' F R2 D2 L2 D2 R U F2 U2 R D2 B' U' F2 B R2 F Rw' Uw'
*48. *D2 U R2 F2 D U F B2 R F2 B' R' B' F' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*49. *R2 B R U2 L2 F' L2 F B R2 U L2 B U2 L2 F' U' D' L
*50. *U2 F2 R2 D L B U' R' U' F' L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' B L2 U2 D2 Fw Uw
*51. *D' R' L' F L' D F L2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D' F2 B2 U' R' D' F' Rw Uw
*52. *U L R' U2 D2 F2 R2 D' B F D' U2 B F' D2 L' D2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*53. *U' F' U R' B2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2 D R2 B U F' U D B2 R B Rw' Uw'
*54. *R' L' D' R' D R2 F' D' F R' D' F D R2 U2 L R' B' D L Fw'
*55. *L R B2 R L' B' D B2 D2 B L' U2 D R2 D R2 D' B L' D2 Rw2 Uw
*56. *F2 B2 L R D F2 B2 L F' D2 R2 D2 U' R' F' L2 U' L2 B' U2 D2 Rw Uw'
*57. *R' L' U' D2 B L' B2 L' U2 D B F U2 F' B2 U2 F' R' B2 F D Rw2 Uw'
*58. *D' R D2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R' L2 D' B' U2 R' D' R2 F B' L2 D' Rw' Uw
*59. *D2 F2 U2 D' F' U' F' U' D F' B2 R F' U2 F' B2 D2 L B' R2 Fw' Uw
*60. *B' D2 B2 R2 L' B' D' U2 R F' L' U2 L' U L' U L2 D B L2 Fw' Uw'
*61. *D' L2 F' R L2 D L2 D' U2 B F L U2 B L' D2 L' R2 U B2 Uw
*62. *L' R U L D' B' R L2 B' U' L F' U R L2 B2 L2 D' R B2 U Rw Uw
*63. *U2 L B L D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 D' F D R' L2 U2 L2 U2 R' L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*64. *R2 D F2 U' B L F L2 B2 R B' U' R' F' L' U L' F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*65. *D' B L' D U' B2 R' L' F2 D' U L' F' L F' U2 R D' F2 Rw Uw'
*66. *D B' L2 R' F2 L B' F2 L F2 L2 B2 L B2 D' F L U B2 Rw2 Uw2
*67. *D' R' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 D L R B U D L' B D' B F R2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*68. *F D2 L2 R2 D R F2 L F U2 R' F' L D2 B2 L F B' D Fw
*69. *L2 U R' L U' B L2 U' L' R F2 B' U B' R L' F' R' U2 F' Rw Uw'
*70. *U' L D R2 B' U R U B F D2 B R' U' L' F2 U L2 D Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D B2 R B U' F D B2 U L2 U' F'
*2. *L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L R B L U B' R2 U F' R
*3. *R' D L' U F' U B L B2 R D F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 D L2
*4. *F U2 L U2 B D L2 F2 B' R F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 F2
*5. *L' F U2 D' B' R F' R2 D R L' B2 R U2 L D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F2 D U2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R B F' L F L F L2 R U2
*2. *D' L2 R2 F2 D U F2 D R2 B2 F' U2 R U F U' L' B2 R' D U
*3. *B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L B2 U L2 U2 F' L B U
*4. *U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U R' F2 L B L R U F' R' B
*5. *R' F2 D2 R B2 L U2 L' F2 L' B2 U L B F D2 R' U2 F L' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' R U' B' D F' R B' R F U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 U2
*2. *D2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U B' R' D2 F L R D2 R2 U'
*3. *U F' B R U' B2 L D2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2
*4. *L' U2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 F L' D' B' D2 F2 L D' R
*5. *F B' R L D' B2 L F U F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F2 B' L F2 U' R B R' D B' U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' B2 L' R2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R F2 U' B D' B2 L' R2 D U L R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U2 F U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U2 R' B' L F R2 F D U2 B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 F' R U' R U R U2
*3. *U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U L D2 U' F2 L2 B U' L R2
*4. *F' U' F2 L Rw R Fw' L Rw R Uw R2 B D' U F' D2 R2 D B Uw2 R D Rw R' Uw B2 Fw2 F' L2 D F Rw Fw' Rw' R2 D Uw' Fw2 F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R' U' R F' U2 F' R2
*3. *R2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 B' R' F' D F2 D' R' D' U2 F2
*4. *D2 Uw2 F2 Uw L D' R2 Uw B' U Rw' U2 L' D2 R B2 F U' Fw' D2 Rw Fw' F2 U2 Rw' R2 F R' Uw2 F2 D' L' U' R Fw' L2 R D2 Rw Fw
*5. *Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw F2 R' Uw2 U' B' Bw2 F' L2 Bw F' D L Fw' D Fw' U F2 D' L' U' Fw2 F2 Rw' U2 Lw B Fw2 F D' Bw2 R Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw Rw' F Rw2 B2 L' B Fw2 U' Lw D2 L2 B2 L2 Uw' Lw D2 L' Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' U'
*3. *U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D B' L D' F' R D F' D F2 D
*4. *F' Uw F2 Uw2 F2 D' Uw L Rw2 Uw Rw Fw' Uw L Uw U2 R2 D2 Uw' B D' Uw' B' Uw U2 L' U Rw2 B Fw2 L' Rw' B U2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' B Fw2
*5. *Dw' B' Bw2 Fw2 U' B F Lw2 Dw Uw2 U' F' R D Bw' Lw' Uw Fw2 Dw U2 Lw2 Bw' R Dw2 Uw U2 B' Bw2 Dw B' Dw Lw' F2 Dw' B D' B U' Lw Fw' R2 F2 Uw2 L2 Bw2 D' Uw Fw Uw2 B' Rw' F2 Lw2 Bw Uw U' L' Bw2 Fw F2
*6. *2D' 2U' 2L2 2B 2F2 2L U' 2L 3F' 2F2 D2 R' F2 2U2 U B 2D' 3U2 R 2U' 2F 3R R2 B' 2B 2F2 D' 3U2 U2 2L 3U' 2B2 U 3R' 3U 2B2 2L 3R' 2R2 R' 2F' 2R' D' U L2 2L 2F D B2 2D2 2R' D' 3U' U' 2R R' B' 3R2 2B 2D U2 R' 3U2 L 3U' L2 2L' 3R' 2R' R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F2 R2 U' F' U
*3. *F B' L' F2 R2 U D2 B2 D' F' R D2 L B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L' U2
*4. *B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' L2 Rw' D Fw2 R Uw' B' Uw2 Fw L F2 Rw' U2 Rw' F D2 Uw' B Uw2 Fw2 D' R' D Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 U B2 D2 B2 Rw B2 L' Rw2 R
*5. *L' B2 D' Dw2 U' Fw2 Dw2 F2 R2 Bw' Dw' Lw' D R2 Bw2 U F' Lw Rw2 Fw R' F Uw' F2 R Bw D2 Fw2 L' Dw' U' B2 Lw' U2 Rw' Uw2 L2 D2 Bw F Dw B' Fw' Uw2 F2 L2 Bw' Rw2 D' Dw' U Rw' Fw2 R2 F' D' Uw Rw U' L'
*6. *U2 B' 2L2 2D2 U' L 3F' 2D' U' 2L D2 2D 2U2 F2 2U2 2L B2 2D2 2B 2U2 2R' B' 2B 3R' 2B 2F2 L2 3F2 R2 F2 3U' U' L' 2B 3F 2D' 2R2 B2 2L2 3R R2 F' L 2L2 D 2D 2U2 U2 L 3F2 2R 2U 3F 3R D U' R' U' F' 2D 2L2 2U 2L' 2R2 2F 2D2 3U B2 2L2 3R'
*7. *2L2 R' 2B' F L' 3F' 2F' 2D' 2F D2 2B2 L2 2L' 3U 2R' F2 3L2 3D2 3R 2F R2 3F2 2F2 F2 R2 2U 3R' D2 3D' 3U' U2 2R2 B2 2B' 3F' 3U2 F' R 3D 2U2 U' F' 2L' U' 3L' U2 B2 2B 3B 2D 3U B2 U2 3B 3R 2R' D' 3U F 3R 3B 2F F2 2L' 3L2 D' U' 3L' B L 2L2 3L' 2R F R 3D2 2R' 2D' R 3U 2L 3L 2R' F 2D' 3F2 F' 2D2 3B 2F' F 2D2 L2 3U L 3R' F 2R B 2U

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR5- DL5- UL2+ U5- R3- D1+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5+ D3- L5+ ALL5- UR UL 
*2. *UR2- DR5+ DL1- UL2- U3+ R1- D0+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R3+ D5+ L3- ALL5+ DL 
*3. *UR3- DR2- DL0+ UL5- U2- R3+ D1- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R3- D5- L1+ ALL5- DR 
*4. *UR1+ DR2+ DL1- UL2- U6+ R2+ D0+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R5- D5- L2- ALL3+ UR DL 
*5. *UR2+ DR5- DL5+ UL1- U0+ R3+ D4- L3+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R5- D3- L3- ALL4- DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L U' L' B R' U L' l r b u
*2. *L B R' U B R B R U l' r b' u'
*3. *U B' U R' U' L' R l' b' u
*4. *R' U' B' R' U B R' U' l' r u
*5. *U B' U' R B L R L' l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 4)
*4. *(-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 5) / (0, -2)
*5. *(0, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-1, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B L B' U R' U' B' U' L B
*2. *B L R' L B' R' L' U B' U' B
*3. *B L R' L' R L' B L U' R B'
*4. *B U L U B L B L' U R' U
*5. *B L U R' B U' R' L R' L U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' F R' F2 R U' F R2
*3. *R2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B L' D L' R' F
*4. *U B Fw2 Uw2 U' F' D' L R2 U B2 Rw2 R D2 F' L R2 Uw2 U Fw D' U2 F D' R' D U' F L2 Rw B F2 R' B Uw2 L2 U Fw2 U' R2
*5. *Bw D Bw' D2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw D2 Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw' R' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw2 B' Bw R2 Bw2 R Uw' L2 Lw D L' Dw2 Fw' F2 R2 Uw' R Fw2 U' Lw2 Dw Lw' R D Fw2 F' Dw U F2 D L Uw' Rw' U R2 Dw' Uw2 U' R' B Dw2 Uw' U
*OH. *D U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L' D2 F' U' R2 F2 U L' D2 R'
*Clock. *UR2- DR2- DL5+ UL2- U5+ R3+ D0+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R3+ D2+ L4- ALL5- DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L' B' R' U' L' R U L' l r' b u'
*Square-1. *(1, 6) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, -1)
*Skewb. *R U L B' L' B U' R B' U' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F R' l' r' R f l r B' L' F' L' F R F R
*2. *B' l' r R' r b l' r b F' R' B' L' F' R F
*3. *F' b r f' l b r' f r' L B' R F L' B F R
*4. *b' f' l r b' r f F' R B' L F R B L' F R
*5. *B' R F r f l b' l L' R B L B F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U' L R' Bw' Lw' B' Rw' Bw' U' Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw' Bw u' l r b
*2. *Rw Bw U' L' Uw' B Uw' Bw' U' L' Rw Uw Rw' Bw' Lw Uw' Rw' Bw r
*3. *Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw L' B' Lw U' R Uw B Lw Bw Lw Bw Rw Bw' Rw' l b
*4. *Rw' Uw Bw U L' B' Lw R' Uw R' Uw' Bw' Rw Bw' Rw Lw' Uw u' r'
*5. *U Bw L' Uw' Bw U' R Bw' Rw L' B Lw' Rw' Bw Rw' Uw Rw Lw Rw l

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L U L D R D R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L2 D R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D2 L U2 R U L D2 R2 U2 L D R2 U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 R U L D2 R U3 L D3 L2 U R D L U3 R D R D L2 U2 R D R2 D L D L2 U2 R2 D L U R U R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L2 U R D L U2 R2 U R D L D R U L D2 R U L2 U2 R D L U L D2 R U2 R2 D L D2 L2 U R U2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L U2 R D2 L D R U L2 D R U R D L U2 L2 D R U2 L D3 R U3 R2 D L2 U L D2 R U L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R D2 L U2 R U L2 D2 R3 U2 L2 D L D R3 D L3 U R3 D L2 U R U L D R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B' R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B U B2 F2 U' L' R2 B' D2 B2 L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R' F D2 R D U' F U2 L' R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' L' F' D F B2 L2 F D L U D' R2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 D L2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F U F D2 L' D R' D' F2 U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 U B F2 L' R2 D F2 R U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U2 F2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' U R U2 B2 D' U2 L D2 R'
*2. *F2 L2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 U' L R2 F L2 D' R F D B2 D
*3. *D2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R' D B L' B' U F2 R2 U2 F'
*4. *U2 B R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D R D' U' L' U F U2 R' B'
*5. *F2 U F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 F L D B' R D L D' L U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UB UL UF LB UB UR LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF RF RB UB LF UL UB UR UF RB UR UF UB UR UL LF DL LB DL LB DR DB RB UR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB UR DF- DL+ LB UB UR+ DF+ UF+2 UR UF UR+2 UF+ RF UF RF+ UR+2 RF DF
*2. *UF UR UB UR UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UR LB UB LB RF UF UL UB UL LB UB UL RF RB UR UF UL LF UL LB UL UF LB UB UR RF RB DB DL LB DL LB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ UR+ LB DL DF-2 DR+2 DF+2 DR-2 UR- UB LB- RF+ UR-
*3. *UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UL UB RF UF UL UB LB UL RF UR UF UR UL RF UR LF UL UF LB UB LB RB UB UL UF RB DR DB RB UR DF RF UF LF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 DL+ LB UB UR-2 LB+2 DF+ UF+2 UR+2 UF-2 DF- RF+2
*4. *UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR UL UF UR LB UB UR UL RF UR UF UB UL UB LB UL LB RF UF RB UB LF UF UR UL UF UL UB UL UF LF UL DR RF DB RB DR DF RF DL DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB-2 DF- DL+ DF+ DL DF RF+2 DL+
*5. *UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UL LB UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UB UR LB UL LB RB LF UL UB UR LB RB UB LB LF UF DB LB RB DL DF DL DR DF DL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ RF UF+2 DR- RB UB-2 LB+ DR+2


----------



## Jacck (Dec 30, 2020)

Dear Mike!
Thank you so much for this year's competition! And we can compete in a bonus-round 53, too!

And I like to add my vote for the events in the next year:


Spoiler: Don't remove bigblind!











Nice start in 2021 to all!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2021)

Results for week 53: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and BrianJ!

*2x2x2*(144)
1.  1.26 Mat XD
2.  1.51 Charles Jerome
3.  1.53 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.71 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.72 BrianJ
6.  1.85 OriginalUsername
7.  1.90 ExultantCarn
8.  2.07 asacuber
9.  2.13 oliver sherlock
10.  2.27 Christopher Fandrich
11.  2.33 NarenRameshB
12.  2.38 David ep
13.  2.43 Luke Garrett
14.  2.52 thecubingwizard
15.  2.65 Alex Niedland
16.  2.78 Karthik swaminathan
17.  2.83 Nazib Nawar
18.  2.89 Sjviray
19.  2.91 KardTrickKid_YT
20.  2.93 Toothcraver55
21.  2.95 remopihel
22.  2.99 Rubadcar
23.  3.13 sean_cut4
24.  3.17 Antto Pitkänen
25.  3.20 NathanaelCubes
26.  3.23 Dream Cubing
27.  3.35 Zeke Mackay
28.  3.40 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
29.  3.42 ElyasCubing
30.  3.43 cuberkid10
31.  3.46 Heewon Seo
32.  3.53 Sub1Hour
33.  3.56 tJardigradHe
34.  3.62 MrKuba600
35.  3.67 wearephamily1719
36.  3.68 BMcCl1
37.  3.70 KingCanyon
38.  3.73 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  3.75 MCuber
40.  3.80 BradenTheMagician
41.  3.84 Liam Wadek
42.  3.92 Kylegadj
43.  3.93 abhijat
44.  3.94 Tiago Robledo
44.  3.94 DGCubes
46.  3.98 Liz2107
47.  3.99 loffy
48.  4.01 Boris McCoy
49.  4.03 DNF_Cuber
50.  4.07 ichcubegerne
51.  4.08 oliver sitja sichel
51.  4.08 Jonah Jarvis
53.  4.14 trangium
53.  4.14 Adam Chodyniecki
55.  4.21 João Vinicius
56.  4.22 Cale S
56.  4.22 Mattia Pasquini
58.  4.23 Fred Lang
59.  4.27 Neb
60.  4.36 MaksymilianMisiak
61.  4.40 BenChristman1
62.  4.41 FaLoL
63.  4.44 Batsy_who_laughs
64.  4.49 50ph14
65.  4.53 The Cubing Dufus
66.  4.58 FishyIshy
67.  4.59 VIBE_ZT
68.  4.60 CodingCuber
69.  4.62 MattP98
70.  4.64 begiuli65
71.  4.66 midnightcuberx
72.  4.78 Never Quit Cubing
73.  4.88 tommyo11
74.  4.94 TheNoobCuber
75.  4.96 vishwasankarcubing
76.  5.04 GAN CUBER
77.  5.12 Harsha Paladugu
78.  5.15 LukasCubes
79.  5.18 NintendoCuber
80.  5.21 Raymos Castillo
81.  5.25 abunickabhi
82.  5.26 Fe_azk
83.  5.45 Nuuk cuber
84.  5.48 d2polld
85.  5.49 SomeRandomCuber1
86.  5.57 epride17
87.  5.66 donal56
88.  5.68 Jam88
89.  5.71 Caleb Rogers
90.  5.74 breadears
91.  5.77 HippieCuber
92.  5.81 joshsailscga
93.  5.88 xyzzy
94.  5.93 KarlMarcus11
95.  5.97 Cactachyon
95.  5.97 PingPongCuber
97.  6.08 HKspeed.com
98.  6.09 John Benwell
99.  6.16 EnochManor
100.  6.25 TheSlykrCubr
101.  6.35 ImmolatedMarmoset
102.  6.39 nico_german_cuber
103.  6.40 AquaCuber12345
104.  6.43 Li Xiang
105.  6.46 nevinscph
106.  6.54 RyanSoh
107.  6.57 Alea
108.  6.63 Mike Hughey
109.  6.75 CaptainCuber
110.  6.77 cubeyinnit
111.  6.79 CFOP2020
111.  6.79 Pfannkuchener
113.  6.89 David Reid
114.  6.98 Paweł
115.  7.01 porkyp10
116.  7.13 Lewis
117.  7.28 rdurette10
118.  7.34 sl0wcuber
119.  7.64 Theo1409
120.  7.65 LittleLumos
121.  7.85 edd_dib
122.  7.86 feli.cubes
123.  8.16 Rubika-37-021204
124.  8.29 OvrTur3
125.  8.31 123tacocat321
126.  8.96 Emily
127.  9.04 Emanuel Fernandez
128.  9.36 One Wheel
129.  9.76 sporteisvogel
129.  9.76 Jacck
131.  9.97 DodusNet
132.  12.09 Jorjais
133.  13.03 KP-20359
134.  13.13 noobcuber22
135.  13.17 TaliwangCube
136.  14.45 PCCuber
137.  14.99 Joshua smith the cuber
138.  15.25 Curtis
139.  16.41 MarcoKiel7
140.  16.76 MatsBergsten
141.  16.79 Ace19212
142.  17.31 flyingk
143.  17.51 Cube wizard
144.  DNF Bilbo7


*3x3x3*(181)
1.  6.52 Luke Garrett
2.  7.28 gottagitgud
3.  7.41 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  7.56 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.64 BrianJ
6.  7.74 Alex Niedland
7.  7.86 thecubingwizard
8.  8.02 OriginalUsername
9.  8.03 Christopher Fandrich
10.  8.23 Adam Chodyniecki
11.  8.26 Heewon Seo
12.  8.31 Charles Jerome
13.  8.46 Jonah Jarvis
14.  8.65 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
15.  8.67 Toothcraver55
16.  8.80 satyam panchal
17.  8.85 FishyIshy
18.  8.88 David ep
19.  9.13 Zeke Mackay
20.  9.16 ExultantCarn
21.  9.20 Micah Morrison
21.  9.20 Dream Cubing
23.  9.36 vishwasankarcubing
24.  9.38 MrKuba600
25.  9.54 cuberkid10
26.  9.55 KardTrickKid_YT
27.  9.70 asacuber
28.  9.71 sean_cut4
29.  9.85 BradenTheMagician
30.  9.86 Rubadcar
31.  9.87 jvier
32.  9.92 Liam Wadek
33.  9.96 Kylegadj
34.  9.97 G2013
35.  10.00 NarenRameshB
36.  10.02 Sjviray
37.  10.10 Valken
38.  10.11 fun at the joy
39.  10.12 abhijat
40.  10.18 Coinman_
41.  10.28 VJW
42.  10.29 Brendyn Dunagan
43.  10.32 Cale S
44.  10.36 remopihel
45.  10.39 BMcCl1
45.  10.39 Keenan Johnson
47.  10.75 oliver sitja sichel
48.  10.81 NathanaelCubes
49.  10.84 MCuber
50.  10.85 ichcubegerne
51.  10.86 DGCubes
52.  10.99 FaLoL
53.  11.01 BraydenTheCuber
54.  11.08 MattP98
55.  11.09 tommyo11
56.  11.11 wearephamily1719
57.  11.33 d2polld
58.  11.43 Liz2107
59.  11.48 joshsailscga
60.  11.49 Oli_H
61.  11.64 20luky3
62.  11.67 nico_german_cuber
63.  11.87 Fred Lang
64.  11.97 abunickabhi
65.  11.98 MaksymilianMisiak
66.  12.01 midnightcuberx
67.  12.06 Neb
68.  12.14 Harsha Paladugu
69.  12.24 Boris McCoy
70.  12.26 TheNoobCuber
71.  12.39 Jam88
72.  12.41 trangium
73.  12.44 João Vinicius
74.  12.53 Never Quit Cubing
75.  12.64 xyzzy
76.  12.68 ElyasCubing
76.  12.68 ican97
78.  12.78 Imran Rahman
79.  12.88 Raymos Castillo
80.  12.95 Mattia Pasquini
81.  13.02 KingCanyon
82.  13.06 Batsy_who_laughs
83.  13.35 Sub1Hour
84.  13.41 PingPongCuber
85.  13.42 pizzacrust
86.  13.49 AquaCuber12345
87.  13.56 Fe_azk
88.  13.64 porkyp10
89.  13.74 The Cubing Dufus
90.  13.77 PTCuber
91.  13.93 Natemophi
92.  14.00 NintendoCuber
93.  14.33 Hunter Eric Deardurff
94.  14.38 epride17
95.  14.44 loffy
96.  14.59 HKspeed.com
96.  14.59 cuber135
98.  14.70 CaptainCuber
99.  14.71 VIBE_ZT
100.  14.73 Pfannkuchener
101.  14.79 thatkid
102.  15.04 50ph14
102.  15.04 TheSlykrCubr
104.  15.06 breadears
105.  15.10 CodingCuber
106.  15.21 DNF_Cuber
107.  15.26 BenChristman1
108.  15.27 sl0wcuber
109.  15.29 begiuli65
110.  15.30 pjk
111.  15.32 jake.levine
111.  15.32 ImmolatedMarmoset
113.  15.37 SomeRandomCuber1
114.  16.01 edd_dib
115.  16.05 rdurette10
116.  16.11 Emanuel Fernandez
117.  16.25 anna4f
118.  16.35 John Benwell
119.  16.44 nevinscph
120.  16.70 lumes2121
121.  16.74 Kal-Flo
122.  16.81 Alea
123.  16.95 Bilbo7
124.  17.17 HippieCuber
125.  17.27 Petri Krzywacki
126.  17.41 MarkA64
127.  17.44 Nathan Black
128.  17.45 scrubizilla
129.  17.54 Mat XD
130.  18.04 donal56
131.  18.06 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
132.  18.29 EnochManor
133.  18.62 revaldoah
134.  18.75 LukasCubes
135.  19.03 Pratyush Manas
136.  19.08 seungju choi
137.  19.11 LittleLumos
138.  19.12 KarlMarcus11
139.  19.46 CreationUniverse
140.  19.62 RyanSoh
141.  19.70 Cactachyon
142.  19.88 GAN CUBER
143.  19.96 Paweł
144.  20.00 CFOP2020
145.  20.58 Li Xiang
146.  21.01 Lewis
147.  21.54 Theo1409
148.  21.74 TaliwangCube
149.  22.11 Mike Hughey
150.  22.80 DavEz
151.  23.40 David Reid
152.  24.22 sporteisvogel
153.  24.34 One Wheel
154.  24.61 MeMiles
155.  25.16 PCCuber
156.  25.83 123tacocat321
157.  26.93 mattboeren
158.  27.16 Rubika-37-021204
159.  27.39 calotret
160.  27.73 Dutchy
161.  28.47 OvrTur3
162.  28.57 Jorjais
163.  28.93 cubeyinnit
164.  30.20 RandomPris
165.  30.47 KP-20359
166.  31.88 Cube wizard
167.  32.15 Kai_Valdez
168.  32.16 Jacck
169.  32.38 Joshua smith the cuber
170.  32.74 DodusNet
171.  35.20 MatsBergsten
172.  36.02 Caleb Rogers
173.  37.20 Emily
174.  37.25 noobcuber22
175.  37.44 under5myy
176.  47.02 luca2453
177.  47.38 MarcoKiel7
178.  48.17 Ace19212
179.  53.08 Justplayingwithx
180.  57.94 Curtis
181.  DNF M. Rahat Efendi


*4x4x4*(106)
1.  28.37 Heewon Seo
2.  29.64 cuberkid10
3.  31.36 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  31.54 Khairur Rachim
5.  33.39 thecubingwizard
6.  33.41 Dream Cubing
7.  33.67 tJardigradHe
8.  33.72 OriginalUsername
9.  35.69 Sjviray
10.  37.11 BrianJ
11.  37.47 Toothcraver55
12.  37.66 FaLoL
13.  37.79 ichcubegerne
14.  38.63 BradenTheMagician
15.  38.71 MCuber
16.  39.34 Christopher Fandrich
17.  39.56 Rubadcar
18.  40.06 Charles Jerome
19.  40.86 Zeke Mackay
20.  41.35 Alex Niedland
21.  41.46 abhijat
22.  42.28 DGCubes
23.  42.84 MrKuba600
24.  44.37 sean_cut4
25.  44.62 xyzzy
26.  44.90 remopihel
27.  46.02 Neb
28.  46.14 MattP98
29.  46.45 Boris McCoy
30.  46.60 Keenan Johnson
31.  46.63 MaksymilianMisiak
32.  46.74 Harsha Paladugu
33.  46.91 Raymos Castillo
34.  47.22 ExultantCarn
35.  47.49 abunickabhi
36.  47.89 João Vinicius
37.  48.28 Imran Rahman
38.  48.45 joshsailscga
39.  48.51 nevinscph
40.  48.55 TheNoobCuber
41.  48.59 Liam Wadek
42.  48.75 Fred Lang
43.  49.22 Brendyn Dunagan
44.  49.78 BMcCl1
45.  50.08 jake.levine
46.  50.39 tommyo11
47.  51.50 edd_dib
48.  51.56 Sub1Hour
49.  51.58 begiuli65
50.  51.86 VJW
51.  52.19 pizzacrust
52.  52.22 NathanaelCubes
53.  52.48 u Cube
54.  52.53 thatkid
55.  52.93 CaptainCuber
56.  53.23 epride17
57.  53.27 wearephamily1719
58.  54.65 nico_german_cuber
59.  55.45 midnightcuberx
60.  55.55 breadears
61.  57.20 VIBE_ZT
62.  57.35 Jam88
63.  57.79 John Benwell
64.  57.89 Alea
65.  58.32 d2polld
66.  59.91 Liz2107
67.  1:02.18 LittleLumos
68.  1:02.85 PingPongCuber
69.  1:03.29 Pfannkuchener
70.  1:03.69 Batsy_who_laughs
71.  1:03.91 Bilbo7
72.  1:04.12 HKspeed.com
73.  1:04.65 loffy
74.  1:04.74 The Cubing Dufus
75.  1:05.11 trangium
76.  1:07.53 TheSlykrCubr
77.  1:10.02 FishyIshy
78.  1:12.31 Fe_azk
79.  1:12.91 Petri Krzywacki
80.  1:13.90 DNF_Cuber
81.  1:15.99 Never Quit Cubing
82.  1:16.34 Hunter Eric Deardurff
83.  1:16.39 BenChristman1
84.  1:19.61 Mike Hughey
85.  1:20.32 Lewis
86.  1:22.79 porkyp10
87.  1:23.95 One Wheel
88.  1:26.82 HippieCuber
89.  1:26.91 Paweł
90.  1:29.88 Li Xiang
91.  1:31.46 CFOP2020
92.  1:37.23 TaliwangCube
93.  1:44.02 Rubika-37-021204
94.  1:48.62 David Reid
95.  1:52.33 OvrTur3
96.  1:52.58 sporteisvogel
97.  1:56.23 KP-20359
98.  1:57.40 thomas.sch
99.  2:09.90 Jacck
100.  2:11.71 EnochManor
101.  2:12.38 MatsBergsten
102.  2:21.76 AquaCuber12345
103.  2:24.07 cubeyinnit
104.  2:36.52 123tacocat321
105.  2:47.69 Theo1409
106.  2:52.45 RandomPris


*5x5x5*(71)
1.  57.34 OriginalUsername
2.  58.20 Dream Cubing
3.  59.14 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  59.46 Heewon Seo
5.  1:05.62 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:06.67 thecubingwizard
7.  1:07.05 ichcubegerne
8.  1:07.89 FaLoL
9.  1:08.49 Jonah Jarvis
10.  1:08.52 Luke Garrett
11.  1:10.45 BrianJ
12.  1:11.79 MrKuba600
13.  1:17.20 Christopher Fandrich
14.  1:17.92 abhijat
15.  1:22.70 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  1:22.86 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:23.15 VJW
18.  1:23.41 sean_cut4
19.  1:24.34 João Vinicius
20.  1:24.37 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:25.17 Fred Lang
22.  1:26.65 xyzzy
23.  1:27.84 Sub1Hour
24.  1:27.96 jake.levine
25.  1:28.05 nevinscph
26.  1:30.14 begiuli65
27.  1:30.30 Zeke Mackay
28.  1:31.65 joshsailscga
29.  1:31.95 MattP98
30.  1:32.86 Alex Niedland
31.  1:33.63 BraydenTheCuber
32.  1:35.82 nico_german_cuber
33.  1:37.46 Neb
34.  1:39.08 Pfannkuchener
35.  1:39.39 Alea
36.  1:39.91 BMcCl1
37.  1:39.98 NathanaelCubes
38.  1:44.91 Liam Wadek
39.  1:45.15 Sjviray
40.  1:52.85 breadears
41.  1:52.97 CaptainCuber
42.  1:55.37 LittleLumos
43.  1:56.88 VIBE_ZT
44.  1:57.80 tommyo11
45.  2:02.04 John Benwell
46.  2:08.52 d2polld
47.  2:09.80 DNF_Cuber
48.  2:10.37 One Wheel
49.  2:11.19 Lewis
50.  2:12.35 BenChristman1
51.  2:13.92 loffy
52.  2:21.47 HKspeed.com
53.  2:21.74 TheSlykrCubr
54.  2:26.57 Jrg
55.  2:31.57 revaldoah
56.  2:38.38 Mike Hughey
57.  2:39.71 Li Xiang
58.  2:40.88 Rubika-37-021204
59.  2:53.25 Jacck
60.  2:53.75 Bilbo7
61.  2:55.88 sporteisvogel
62.  3:03.32 TaliwangCube
63.  3:06.08 Batsy_who_laughs
64.  3:09.95 Paweł
65.  3:15.02 KP-20359
66.  3:17.51 LukasCubes
67.  3:17.74 David Reid
68.  4:04.93 MatsBergsten
69.  4:12.83 FishyIshy
70.  DNF CFOP2020
70.  DNF OvrTur3


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:44.34 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.82 ichcubegerne
3.  1:57.41 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:03.05 thecubingwizard
5.  2:16.08 Heewon Seo
6.  2:23.02 Keroma12
7.  2:24.09 xyzzy
8.  2:27.07 jake.levine
9.  2:27.18 MrKuba600
10.  2:29.04 João Vinicius
11.  2:31.54 nevinscph
12.  2:39.02 Raymos Castillo
13.  2:45.15 MattP98
14.  2:49.79 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:50.45 Neb
16.  2:52.93 Sub1Hour
17.  2:56.84 sean_cut4
18.  3:01.22 VJW
19.  3:05.52 NathanaelCubes
20.  3:15.56 Pfannkuchener
21.  3:16.45 epride17
22.  3:20.36 Liam Wadek
23.  3:33.77 VIBE_ZT
24.  3:52.71 Alea
25.  3:58.71 CaptainCuber
26.  3:59.07 One Wheel
27.  4:47.46 Rubika-37-021204
28.  5:14.02 Jacck
29.  5:18.74 Li Xiang
30.  5:42.64 sporteisvogel
31.  6:15.15 KP-20359
32.  7:54.20 MatsBergsten
33.  DNF nico_german_cuber


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:22.18 Dream Cubing
2.  2:45.99 ichcubegerne
3.  3:02.31 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:16.66 Keroma12
5.  3:47.32 MrKuba600
6.  3:52.02 nevinscph
7.  3:53.61 jake.levine
8.  3:56.93 fun at the joy
9.  3:57.85 Neb
10.  4:09.32 Sub1Hour
11.  4:11.09 BradenTheMagician
12.  4:14.34 Raymos Castillo
13.  4:24.90 VJW
14.  4:48.21 sean_cut4
15.  4:54.98 epride17
16.  4:57.15 Liam Wadek
17.  5:00.76 Pfannkuchener
18.  5:24.79 Alea
19.  5:54.69 One Wheel
20.  6:38.55 Jrg
21.  7:17.14 Lewis
22.  7:19.64 Rubika-37-021204
23.  7:41.25 Jacck
24.  8:30.04 sporteisvogel
25.  8:44.81 Li Xiang
26.  9:41.89 KP-20359
27.  11:48.85 LukasCubes
28.  DNF Hunter Eric Deardurff
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(39)
1.  5.25 asacuber
2.  5.45 Charles Jerome
3.  5.54 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  6.66 Khairur Rachim
5.  8.58 OriginalUsername
6.  8.62 GAN CUBER
7.  8.65 oliver sherlock
8.  10.49 sean_cut4
9.  11.19 Dream Cubing
10.  14.63 fun at the joy
11.  15.18 NathanaelCubes
12.  15.51 BradenTheMagician
13.  15.59 ichcubegerne
14.  15.80 Luke Garrett
15.  16.10 Christopher Fandrich
16.  16.58 BraydenTheCuber
17.  18.90 u Cube
18.  19.44 MrKuba600
19.  21.39 MaksymilianMisiak
20.  23.37 Paweł
21.  26.39 Mike Hughey
22.  26.45 nevinscph
23.  27.49 MattP98
24.  27.61 tommyo11
25.  28.74 MatsBergsten
26.  29.40 remopihel
27.  30.74 DNF_Cuber
28.  31.52 joshsailscga
29.  32.21 Sjviray
30.  38.23 Liam Wadek
31.  39.82 LittleLumos
32.  40.56 BenChristman1
33.  40.90 Fe_azk
34.  43.74 PCCuber
35.  45.72 PingPongCuber
36.  56.95 Pfannkuchener
37.  1:00.57 Jacck
38.  1:16.80 TaliwangCube
39.  1:34.34 Rubika-37-021204


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  22.08 BandedCubing101
2.  26.56 G2013
3.  34.35 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  37.87 Keroma12
5.  44.81 ican97
6.  46.93 Ace19212
7.  48.63 abunickabhi
8.  49.07 fun at the joy
9.  51.82 MaksymilianMisiak
10.  59.61 MattP98
11.  59.79 revaldoah
12.  1:07.83 nevinscph
13.  1:14.28 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:36.71 Micah Morrison
15.  1:40.77 LittleLumos
16.  1:46.03 Mike Hughey
17.  1:48.58 joshsailscga
18.  1:49.69 Dream Cubing
19.  2:27.24 Raymos Castillo
20.  2:27.54 PingPongCuber
21.  2:34.62 Pfannkuchener
22.  2:41.16 MatsBergsten
23.  2:55.95 Jacck
24.  2:56.77 filmip
25.  3:13.81 cubeyinnit
26.  3:21.04 MrKuba600
27.  4:22.01 Liam Wadek
28.  4:23.93 mattboeren
29.  4:33.99 d2polld
30.  6:34.46 Rubika-37-021204
31.  DNF TaliwangCube
31.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:05.21 nevinscph
2.  6:42.15 LittleLumos
3.  8:37.69 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  9:04.20 MatsBergsten
5.  19:27.43 Pfannkuchener
6.  DNF Keroma12


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  10:08.35 nevinscph
2.  16:02.33 Jacck
3.  16:40.45 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  17:45.96 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  31:06.87 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  63:55.46 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  27/33 60:00 Keroma12
2.  19/25 55:48 Dylan Swarts
3.  10/10 34:38 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  11/12 35:43 MaksymilianMisiak
5.  7/7 28:00 Jacck
6.  4/4 16:07 MatsBergsten
7.  8/12 54:29 fun at the joy
8.  3/3 25:48 TaliwangCube
9.  2/4 21:55 Pfannkuchener


*3x3x3 one-handed*(100)
1.  12.12 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  12.40 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.51 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.55 tJardigradHe
5.  13.13 OriginalUsername
6.  13.55 BrianJ
7.  16.09 asacuber
8.  16.40 Dream Cubing
9.  16.43 Alex Niedland
10.  17.07 midnightcuberx
11.  17.20 Heewon Seo
12.  17.25 NathanaelCubes
13.  17.26 nikodem.rudy
14.  17.40 Toothcraver55
15.  17.81 G2013
16.  18.06 ichcubegerne
17.  18.22 MrKuba600
18.  18.23 Nazib Nawar
19.  18.25 sean_cut4
20.  18.50 Christopher Fandrich
21.  19.23 Rubadcar
22.  19.77 BradenTheMagician
23.  20.01 Harsha Paladugu
24.  20.09 fun at the joy
25.  20.23 DGCubes
25.  20.23 Zeke Mackay
27.  20.27 xyzzy
28.  20.32 Sjviray
29.  20.72 PTCuber
30.  20.91 Liam Wadek
31.  20.97 MCuber
32.  21.38 FaLoL
33.  21.58 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  22.35 Sub1Hour
35.  22.63 nico_german_cuber
36.  23.21 Jam88
37.  23.22 u Cube
38.  23.47 MaksymilianMisiak
39.  23.53 joshsailscga
40.  23.69 d2polld
41.  23.74 Adam Chodyniecki
42.  23.77 abhijat
43.  23.96 edd_dib
44.  24.01 TheNoobCuber
45.  24.16 remopihel
46.  24.59 João Vinicius
47.  24.76 MattP98
48.  24.87 revaldoah
49.  24.95 begiuli65
50.  25.76 VJW
51.  26.16 Raymos Castillo
51.  26.16 Neb
53.  26.25 PingPongCuber
54.  26.48 DNF_Cuber
55.  26.49 Oli_H
56.  26.54 BMcCl1
57.  26.84 Boris McCoy
58.  26.86 trangium
58.  26.86 Batsy_who_laughs
60.  27.24 epride17
61.  27.72 Fred Lang
62.  29.39 VIBE_ZT
63.  30.49 SomeRandomCuber1
64.  31.09 Bilbo7
65.  31.54 nevinscph
66.  31.73 GAN CUBER
67.  31.75 Fe_azk
68.  33.85 loffy
69.  34.07 Never Quit Cubing
70.  34.23 TaliwangCube
71.  34.43 BenChristman1
72.  34.58 LukasCubes
73.  34.64 tommyo11
74.  34.71 LittleLumos
75.  35.14 RyanSoh
76.  35.23 ImmolatedMarmoset
77.  35.75 breadears
78.  35.76 Pfannkuchener
79.  38.41 donal56
80.  39.10 Mattia Pasquini
81.  41.27 TheSlykrCubr
82.  41.58 Li Xiang
83.  41.62 rdurette10
84.  41.70 HKspeed.com
85.  41.73 Paweł
86.  42.15 Swamp347
87.  44.22 seungju choi
88.  45.22 One Wheel
89.  47.45 Mike Hughey
90.  47.52 CaptainCuber
91.  49.27 sporteisvogel
92.  50.79 HippieCuber
93.  57.52 KarlMarcus11
94.  1:01.76 Jacck
95.  1:02.53 mattboeren
96.  1:21.26 Rubika-37-021204
97.  1:57.41 cubeyinnit
98.  3:15.85 MatsBergsten
99.  DNF MarcoKiel7
99.  DNF Cube wizard


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  26.54 tJardigradHe
2.  33.29 OriginalUsername
3.  1:46.11 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  2:45.60 Li Xiang
5.  4:05.59 BraydenTheCuber
6.  DNF Paweł


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  31.03 fun at the joy
2.  32.48 ichcubegerne
3.  41.81 noobcuber22


Spoiler



4.  45.35 abhijat
5.  1:05.59 MrKuba600
6.  1:25.49 CaptainCuber
7.  1:33.69 Sub1Hour
8.  1:36.80 Jacck
9.  1:54.52 MatsBergsten
10.  1:58.88 Pfannkuchener
11.  3:10.12 Never Quit Cubing
12.  3:49.22 Fe_azk
13.  5:32.71 Rubika-37-021204
14.  5:36.49 Li Xiang
15.  DNF Jam88
15.  DNF Paweł


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  23.67 (23, 24, 24) Cale S
2.  25.00 (27, 24, 24) Mrauo
3.  39.00 (40, 38, 39) RyanSoh


Spoiler



4.  DNF (35, 31, DNF) RyuKagamine
4.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Delta Phi
4.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) filmip
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(64)
1.  37.47 Khairur Rachim
2.  41.26 cuberkid10
3.  43.28 Sjviray


Spoiler



4.  44.27 Heewon Seo
5.  45.25 BradenTheMagician
6.  45.30 BrianJ
7.  46.93 OriginalUsername
8.  47.05 Christopher Fandrich
9.  47.12 tJardigradHe
10.  47.19 Luke Garrett
11.  47.49 Alex Niedland
12.  48.44 abhijat
13.  49.66 fun at the joy
14.  50.28 thecubingwizard
15.  52.89 Dream Cubing
16.  54.21 MrKuba600
17.  57.78 sean_cut4
18.  59.07 MCuber
19.  59.25 DGCubes
20.  59.31 ichcubegerne
21.  1:00.83 BMcCl1
22.  1:01.17 MaksymilianMisiak
23.  1:02.90 Neb
24.  1:03.08 begiuli65
25.  1:05.67 Sub1Hour
26.  1:07.69 Fred Lang
27.  1:09.02 João Vinicius
28.  1:09.06 tommyo11
29.  1:10.92 Raymos Castillo
30.  1:11.13 Jam88
31.  1:11.48 d2polld
32.  1:12.41 Liam Wadek
33.  1:14.68 breadears
34.  1:15.67 joshsailscga
35.  1:17.93 nevinscph
36.  1:19.77 Pfannkuchener
37.  1:20.78 u Cube
38.  1:23.63 LittleLumos
39.  1:23.80 nico_german_cuber
40.  1:26.13 SomeRandomCuber1
41.  1:27.08 Alea
42.  1:29.93 loffy
43.  1:30.42 CaptainCuber
44.  1:32.39 Li Xiang
45.  1:33.15 Fe_azk
46.  1:33.99 Liz2107
47.  1:34.89 TheSlykrCubr
48.  1:37.44 Batsy_who_laughs
49.  1:38.04 FishyIshy
50.  1:46.17 Lewis
51.  1:50.81 DNF_Cuber
52.  1:56.79 Mike Hughey
53.  1:57.65 Paweł
54.  2:01.95 HippieCuber
55.  2:14.89 Rubika-37-021204
56.  2:19.85 Jacck
57.  2:44.28 OvrTur3
58.  2:46.21 scrubizilla
59.  2:51.26 KarlMarcus11
60.  2:55.75 cubeyinnit
61.  3:16.67 TaliwangCube
62.  3:20.75 MatsBergsten
63.  3:47.04 123tacocat321
64.  4:21.13 Cube wizard


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:38.77 Dream Cubing
2.  1:44.29 Heewon Seo
3.  1:48.17 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:59.20 BrianJ
5.  2:00.62 MrKuba600
6.  2:01.53 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:05.93 Christopher Fandrich
8.  2:06.80 ichcubegerne
9.  2:09.94 Nazib Nawar
10.  2:13.05 abhijat
11.  2:13.77 fun at the joy
12.  2:18.34 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:26.28 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:31.43 nevinscph
15.  2:32.61 Neb
16.  2:33.68 joshsailscga
17.  2:44.25 Sjviray
18.  2:48.72 MaksymilianMisiak
19.  2:53.64 Sub1Hour
20.  2:54.52 BMcCl1
21.  3:01.51 Liam Wadek
22.  3:03.81 breadears
23.  3:06.49 Pfannkuchener
24.  3:09.85 Alea
25.  3:10.84 nico_german_cuber
26.  3:13.95 CaptainCuber
27.  3:14.24 tommyo11
28.  3:17.07 d2polld
29.  3:24.57 DNF_Cuber
30.  3:42.67 LittleLumos
31.  3:47.17 loffy
32.  4:00.04 Li Xiang
33.  4:11.17 Mike Hughey
34.  4:16.53 TheSlykrCubr
35.  4:36.29 Lewis
36.  4:48.72 Paweł
37.  4:55.14 Batsy_who_laughs
38.  5:20.56 TaliwangCube
39.  5:20.69 Rubika-37-021204
40.  5:38.46 Jacck
41.  5:52.82 HippieCuber
42.  7:12.90 MatsBergsten
43.  8:39.41 cubeyinnit
44.  DNF sean_cut4
44.  DNF OvrTur3


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:32.25 Dream Cubing
2.  3:57.16 ichcubegerne
3.  4:24.25 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  4:33.59 MrKuba600
5.  4:38.82 fun at the joy
6.  5:07.31 nevinscph
7.  5:10.21 Neb
8.  5:10.29 Raymos Castillo
9.  5:46.86 Sub1Hour
10.  5:48.99 Liam Wadek
11.  7:06.16 Pfannkuchener
12.  7:12.79 Alea
13.  7:19.38 LittleLumos
14.  7:38.23 CaptainCuber
15.  9:41.54 Li Xiang
16.  9:41.78 Paweł
17.  10:22.14 Jacck
18.  10:24.49 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  5:53.76 Dream Cubing
2.  7:09.53 ichcubegerne
3.  8:02.12 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  8:12.08 MrKuba600
5.  8:58.86 nevinscph
6.  9:29.01 Neb
7.  9:39.08 begiuli65
8.  9:47.04 Raymos Castillo
9.  10:07.92 Sub1Hour
10.  11:20.35 Liam Wadek
11.  11:36.32 CaptainCuber
12.  11:59.94 Pfannkuchener
13.  18:26.78 Paweł
14.  19:36.09 Rubika-37-021204
15.  20:35.37 Li Xiang


*Clock*(53)
1.  4.41 Yunhooooo
2.  4.78 JChambers13
3.  6.09 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  6.67 MattP98
5.  6.90 Oli_H
6.  7.11 50ph14
7.  7.21 vishwasankarcubing
8.  7.67 YouCubing
9.  7.99 ImmolatedMarmoset
10.  8.02 BradenTheMagician
11.  8.06 Luke Garrett
12.  8.61 ElyasCubing
13.  8.75 Gregsimo84
14.  9.22 fun at the joy
15.  9.23 tJardigradHe
16.  9.30 Toothcraver55
17.  9.62 Mattia Pasquini
18.  9.75 OriginalUsername
19.  9.77 MCuber
20.  10.11 sean_cut4
21.  10.14 Li Xiang
22.  10.39 BrianJ
23.  10.61 BraydenTheCuber
24.  11.14 Raymos Castillo
25.  11.28 revaldoah
26.  11.30 ichcubegerne
27.  11.99 epride17
28.  12.16 Sub1Hour
29.  12.27 Fred Lang
30.  12.98 Zeke Mackay
31.  13.10 BenChristman1
32.  13.41 u Cube
33.  13.44 Hunter Eric Deardurff
34.  14.03 PingPongCuber
35.  14.25 Heewon Seo
36.  14.31 Paweł
37.  14.41 Boris McCoy
38.  14.71 Neb
39.  16.05 pizzacrust
40.  16.62 tommyo11
41.  17.37 Sitina
42.  19.17 DNF_Cuber
43.  19.18 nevinscph
44.  19.56 wearephamily1719
45.  19.60 Mike Hughey
46.  20.45 Jacck
47.  26.02 d2polld
48.  26.17 sporteisvogel
49.  30.95 HippieCuber
50.  36.84 feli.cubes
51.  55.64 Pfannkuchener
52.  56.58 MatsBergsten
53.  1:33.08 Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx*(53)
1.  38.27 Heewon Seo
2.  44.24 thecubingwizard
3.  47.62 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  47.83 KrokosB
5.  49.59 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  51.57 BrianJ
7.  55.77 Luke Garrett
8.  56.78 OriginalUsername
9.  57.71 MrKuba600
10.  1:00.09 MCuber
11.  1:02.12 Dream Cubing
12.  1:02.23 vishwasankarcubing
13.  1:03.27 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  1:06.24 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:08.19 ichcubegerne
16.  1:09.11 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:10.28 Fred Lang
18.  1:11.95 Alex Niedland
19.  1:14.59 YouCubing
20.  1:16.71 sean_cut4
21.  1:17.17 Sub1Hour
22.  1:24.66 seungju choi
23.  1:28.23 50ph14
24.  1:29.79 Boris McCoy
25.  1:31.65 Neb
26.  1:36.82 nevinscph
27.  1:38.37 Liam Wadek
28.  1:43.39 ImmolatedMarmoset
29.  1:46.92 The Cubing Dufus
30.  1:50.14 TheNoobCuber
31.  1:54.15 VIBE_ZT
32.  1:55.29 midnightcuberx
33.  2:01.02 pizzacrust
34.  2:07.00 DNF_Cuber
35.  2:08.10 BenChristman1
36.  2:17.35 tommyo11
37.  2:17.47 Pfannkuchener
38.  2:23.02 breadears
39.  2:27.16 LukasCubes
40.  2:31.03 CaptainCuber
41.  2:33.22 Mike Hughey
42.  2:43.39 One Wheel
43.  2:49.45 Paweł
44.  2:57.11 Never Quit Cubing
45.  3:05.42 Li Xiang
46.  3:06.59 TheSlykrCubr
47.  3:21.28 Fe_azk
48.  3:24.08 sporteisvogel
49.  3:36.05 Jacck
50.  4:39.11 Rubika-37-021204
51.  DNF Bilbo7
51.  DNF Hunter Eric Deardurff
51.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(96)
1.  1.78 Toothcraver55
2.  2.47 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.53 Awder


Spoiler



4.  2.56 tJardigradHe
5.  2.70 50ph14
6.  3.00 remopihel
7.  3.10 icubeslowww434
8.  3.27 ElyasCubing
9.  3.35 oliver sherlock
10.  3.36 BrianJ
11.  3.41 DGCubes
12.  3.45 Charles Jerome
13.  3.63 Heath Flick
14.  3.75 Tiago Robledo
15.  3.79 BradyCubes08
16.  3.81 NarenRameshB
17.  3.83 MrKuba600
18.  3.91 OriginalUsername
19.  4.10 Cactachyon
20.  4.18 asacuber
21.  4.23 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.31 Boris McCoy
23.  4.40 Luke Garrett
24.  4.43 YouCubing
25.  4.47 NathanaelCubes
26.  4.51 Heewon Seo
27.  4.61 Zeke Mackay
28.  4.78 Rubadcar
29.  4.87 wearephamily1719
30.  4.89 CaptainCuber
31.  5.00 MCuber
32.  5.01 Liam Wadek
33.  5.07 VIBE_ZT
34.  5.15 begiuli65
35.  5.45 Christopher Fandrich
36.  5.50 Alex Niedland
37.  5.56 u Cube
38.  6.07 MattP98
39.  6.10 TheNoobCuber
40.  6.15 tommyo11
41.  6.18 Raymos Castillo
42.  6.21 sean_cut4
43.  6.29 MaksymilianMisiak
44.  6.32 Antto Pitkänen
45.  6.46 CodingCuber
46.  6.49 fun at the joy
47.  6.52 Neb
48.  6.78 ichcubegerne
49.  6.84 NintendoCuber
50.  6.86 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
51.  6.92 porkyp10
52.  6.97 midnightcuberx
53.  7.01 Nuuk cuber
54.  7.24 Lewis
55.  7.43 The Cubing Dufus
56.  7.49 Sub1Hour
57.  7.52 donal56
58.  7.64 loffy
58.  7.64 SomeRandomCuber1
60.  7.76 PingPongCuber
61.  7.77 Mattia Pasquini
62.  7.86 MeMiles
63.  8.01 Sjviray
63.  8.01 Dream Cubing
65.  8.08 nico_german_cuber
66.  8.35 Fred Lang
67.  8.64 Li Xiang
68.  9.16 Fe_azk
69.  9.24 epride17
70.  9.31 Paweł
71.  9.69 BenChristman1
72.  9.78 Jam88
73.  10.12 Never Quit Cubing
74.  10.34 Mike Hughey
75.  10.49 nevinscph
76.  10.82 Joshua smith the cuber
77.  11.14 feli.cubes
78.  11.58 abunickabhi
79.  11.72 Jacck
80.  12.22 OvrTur3
81.  12.39 d2polld
82.  12.42 Rubika-37-021204
83.  13.27 HippieCuber
84.  13.40 Hunter Eric Deardurff
85.  13.51 cubeyinnit
86.  13.66 BMcCl1
87.  13.84 anna4f
88.  14.16 noobcuber22
89.  14.81 Jorjais
90.  15.05 KarlMarcus11
91.  15.49 DNF_Cuber
92.  15.83 MarcoKiel7
93.  19.02 Pfannkuchener
94.  20.61 CFOP2020
95.  21.05 One Wheel
96.  40.61 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(73)
1.  6.41 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.09 David ep
3.  8.96 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  9.02 Alex Niedland
5.  10.13 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  10.24 oliver sherlock
7.  10.62 Sub1Hour
8.  10.97 MrKuba600
9.  11.23 Micah Morrison
10.  11.53 Cale S
11.  11.61 BrianJ
12.  11.80 remopihel
13.  12.13 KardTrickKid_YT
14.  12.24 Luke Garrett
15.  12.34 YouCubing
16.  12.87 icubeslowww434
17.  13.05 fun at the joy
18.  13.48 tJardigradHe
19.  14.07 20luky3
20.  14.12 NathanaelCubes
21.  14.24 Zeke Mackay
22.  14.25 ichcubegerne
23.  14.31 BraydenTheCuber
24.  14.46 BradenTheMagician
25.  14.61 MCuber
26.  14.66 Kylegadj
27.  15.06 Boris McCoy
28.  15.09 ElyasCubing
29.  16.01 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
30.  16.06 abhijat
31.  16.86 50ph14
32.  17.08 wearephamily1719
33.  17.19 ExultantCarn
34.  17.81 MattP98
34.  17.81 DGCubes
36.  18.14 OriginalUsername
37.  18.30 NintendoCuber
38.  19.07 sean_cut4
39.  19.20 VIBE_ZT
40.  19.22 Harsha Paladugu
41.  21.04 Neb
42.  21.37 midnightcuberx
43.  21.69 Heewon Seo
44.  21.96 MaksymilianMisiak
45.  22.09 maciospy
46.  22.27 Dream Cubing
47.  23.57 VJW
48.  24.42 PingPongCuber
49.  25.10 The Cubing Dufus
50.  25.25 TheNoobCuber
51.  31.14 Fred Lang
52.  31.16 Raymos Castillo
53.  31.40 DNF_Cuber
54.  32.15 Nazib Nawar
55.  34.16 BenChristman1
56.  34.80 Adam Chodyniecki
57.  35.37 Liam Wadek
58.  36.35 tommyo11
59.  36.56 Paweł
60.  38.71 Jam88
61.  42.78 Never Quit Cubing
62.  45.29 Fe_azk
63.  45.56 Lewis
64.  48.48 Mike Hughey
65.  50.59 Li Xiang
66.  50.63 nevinscph
67.  58.33 CFOP2020
68.  1:01.85 CaptainCuber
69.  1:04.65 sporteisvogel
70.  1:17.10 Jacck
71.  1:48.01 Pfannkuchener
72.  3:54.92 Rubika-37-021204
73.  4:44.96 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(77)
1.  2.78 Charles Jerome
2.  2.82 BrianJ
3.  3.08 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  3.42 asacuber
5.  3.62 Cale S
6.  3.75 Rubadcar
7.  4.21 OriginalUsername
8.  4.28 ichcubegerne
9.  4.36 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  4.38 VIBE_ZT
11.  4.42 ElyasCubing
12.  4.67 Antto Pitkänen
13.  4.70 oliver sherlock
13.  4.70 50ph14
15.  4.72 KardTrickKid_YT
16.  4.76 Kylegadj
17.  4.79 MrKuba600
18.  4.82 Boris McCoy
19.  5.04 Luke Garrett
20.  5.07 remopihel
21.  5.16 Toothcraver55
22.  5.22 Heewon Seo
23.  5.45 sean_cut4
24.  5.67 Zeke Mackay
25.  5.74 ImmolatedMarmoset
26.  5.75 Alex Niedland
27.  5.76 MattP98
28.  5.89 BradenTheMagician
29.  6.17 SomeRandomCuber1
30.  6.18 fun at the joy
31.  6.32 d2polld
31.  6.32 Christopher Fandrich
33.  6.49 DGCubes
34.  6.90 MCuber
35.  6.91 Neb
36.  6.92 YouCubing
37.  6.94 Raymos Castillo
38.  7.29 Liam Wadek
39.  7.44 midnightcuberx
40.  7.46 NintendoCuber
41.  7.53 wearephamily1719
42.  7.55 Dream Cubing
43.  7.70 Nazib Nawar
44.  7.71 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
45.  7.73 The Cubing Dufus
46.  7.81 Paweł
47.  8.15 Sub1Hour
48.  8.19 tommyo11
49.  8.47 Nuuk cuber
50.  8.56 Fred Lang
51.  8.86 abunickabhi
52.  9.27 Harsha Paladugu
53.  9.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
54.  10.14 PingPongCuber
55.  10.46 loffy
56.  10.79 Lewis
57.  11.20 DNF_Cuber
58.  11.70 Li Xiang
59.  11.83 Never Quit Cubing
60.  12.20 Mike Hughey
61.  12.85 Theo1409
62.  13.04 CaptainCuber
63.  15.12 BenChristman1
64.  15.51 OvrTur3
65.  16.05 Batsy_who_laughs
66.  17.80 nevinscph
67.  18.63 TheSlykrCubr
68.  19.64 Jorjais
69.  20.06 Jacck
70.  20.73 Rubika-37-021204
71.  21.11 VJW
72.  22.76 HippieCuber
73.  25.22 cubeyinnit
74.  27.14 Pfannkuchener
75.  29.03 sporteisvogel
76.  31.63 MatsBergsten
77.  33.45 Joshua smith the cuber


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  20.20 Heewon Seo
2.  23.14 DGCubes
3.  30.30 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  30.32 MrKuba600
5.  31.07 BrianJ
6.  32.24 YouCubing
7.  32.66 ichcubegerne
8.  36.26 sean_cut4
9.  37.28 Sub1Hour
10.  41.11 Raymos Castillo
11.  48.07 Neb
12.  48.62 Lewis
13.  49.06 donal56
14.  54.88 TheNoobCuber
15.  59.31 PingPongCuber
16.  1:10.40 joshsailscga
17.  1:13.03 Paweł
18.  2:27.64 Rubika-37-021204
19.  2:35.44 MatsBergsten
20.  3:13.72 noobcuber22


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:48.92 OriginalUsername
2.  3:59.85 Heewon Seo
3.  4:13.78 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:14.80 MrKuba600
5.  4:24.40 BradenTheMagician
6.  5:21.35 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:27.92 Zeke Mackay
8.  6:02.73 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  6:12.53 Neb
10.  6:15.65 Sub1Hour
11.  6:29.70 50ph14
12.  6:39.11 PingPongCuber
13.  7:57.42 tommyo11
14.  9:26.83 DNF_Cuber
15.  10:25.41 Paweł
16.  11:19.99 Li Xiang
17.  17:01.65 Rubika-37-021204


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  8.99 BMcCl1
2.  10.58 DGCubes
3.  12.34 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  12.54 ichcubegerne
5.  14.24 edd_dib
6.  16.83 YouCubing
7.  17.15 VIBE_ZT
8.  18.94 Paweł
9.  19.21 Sub1Hour
10.  19.33 Raymos Castillo
11.  19.82 PingPongCuber
12.  21.86 Heath Flick
13.  33.72 Mike Hughey
14.  34.45 Lewis
15.  34.69 David Reid
16.  44.15 Rubika-37-021204
17.  49.37 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  15.67 Harsha Paladugu
2.  22.29 Zeke Mackay
3.  28.98 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.86 DGCubes
5.  38.64 YouCubing
6.  41.82 VIBE_ZT
7.  49.50 Lewis
8.  50.07 Heath Flick
9.  58.38 Mike Hughey
10.  1:20.51 One Wheel
11.  1:25.28 Jacck
12.  1:39.80 Rubika-37-021204
13.  2:18.18 Paweł


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  12.60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  13.44 YouCubing
3.  22.14 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  22.96 PingPongCuber
5.  32.97 Li Xiang
6.  47.78 MatsBergsten
7.  52.28 Neb
8.  58.74 Pfannkuchener
9.  1:29.54 Rubika-37-021204
10.  3:06.66 Never Quit Cubing
11.  4:56.09 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  47.18 asacuber
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF remopihel
2.  DNF PingPongCuber
2.  DNF Li Xiang

*Mirror Blocks*(19)
1.  19.21 ichcubegerne
2.  20.26 Valken
3.  20.35 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  30.02 joshsailscga
5.  34.51 YouCubing
6.  37.09 edd_dib
7.  47.91 Neb
8.  52.79 Paweł
9.  1:05.67 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:06.92 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  1:08.92 Lewis
12.  1:13.66 Never Quit Cubing
13.  1:21.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
14.  1:25.66 donal56
15.  1:27.91 Pfannkuchener
16.  1:34.57 Mike Hughey
17.  1:43.34 cubeyinnit
18.  2:34.96 Rubika-37-021204
19.  2:57.63 Caleb Rogers


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  4:02.30 YouCubing
2.  6:15.20 edd_dib
3.  DNF VIBE_ZT
3.  DNF David Reid
3.  DNF Lewis


*Contest results*(215)
1.  1128 OriginalUsername
2.  1094 ichcubegerne
3.  1074 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1068 MrKuba600
5.  1018 Heewon Seo
6.  1015 BradenTheMagician
7.  989 Dream Cubing
8.  980 Luke Garrett
9.  894 sean_cut4
10.  877 Christopher Fandrich
11.  839 Khairur Rachim
11.  839 tJardigradHe
13.  832 Alex Niedland
14.  818 Sub1Hour
15.  812 Liam Wadek
16.  798 Raymos Castillo
17.  783 Neb
18.  749 Zeke Mackay
19.  715 MCuber
20.  708 thecubingwizard
21.  705 fun at the joy
22.  696 MaksymilianMisiak
23.  688 MattP98
24.  685 Toothcraver55
24.  685 DGCubes
26.  678 nevinscph
27.  660 remopihel
28.  643 Sjviray
29.  638 NathanaelCubes
30.  625 abhijat
31.  620 Charles Jerome
32.  612 tommyo11
33.  606 asacuber
34.  603 Rubadcar
35.  588 Boris McCoy
36.  581 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
36.  581 Brendyn Dunagan
38.  579 Fred Lang
39.  546 VIBE_ZT
39.  546 Harsha Paladugu
41.  516 BMcCl1
42.  502 joshsailscga
43.  492 midnightcuberx
44.  481 ElyasCubing
45.  478 d2polld
46.  469 50ph14
47.  466 João Vinicius
48.  463 Pfannkuchener
49.  462 wearephamily1719
50.  459 FaLoL
51.  451 cuberkid10
52.  445 DNF_Cuber
52.  445 TheNoobCuber
54.  444 begiuli65
55.  443 CaptainCuber
55.  443 PingPongCuber
57.  429 nico_german_cuber
58.  427 ExultantCarn
59.  417 KardTrickKid_YT
60.  416 xyzzy
61.  406 VJW
62.  405 oliver sherlock
63.  400 loffy
64.  393 Cale S
65.  382 BenChristman1
66.  379 Jam88
67.  378 David ep
68.  377 Li Xiang
69.  373 Kylegadj
70.  370 Paweł
71.  369 NarenRameshB
72.  356 Never Quit Cubing
73.  355 YouCubing
74.  354 Adam Chodyniecki
75.  352 The Cubing Dufus
75.  352 epride17
77.  347 abunickabhi
78.  335 breadears
78.  335 Jonah Jarvis
78.  335 Fe_azk
81.  334 Batsy_who_laughs
82.  330 Mike Hughey
83.  329 vishwasankarcubing
84.  328 LittleLumos
85.  318 Nazib Nawar
86.  309 FishyIshy
87.  304 Jacck
88.  302 Lewis
89.  301 BraydenTheCuber
90.  297 Mattia Pasquini
91.  294 SomeRandomCuber1
91.  294 Liz2107
93.  292 NintendoCuber
94.  290 trangium
95.  289 Alea
96.  280 ImmolatedMarmoset
96.  280 G2013
98.  272 TheSlykrCubr
99.  270 u Cube
100.  265 edd_dib
101.  260 Micah Morrison
101.  260 Rubika-37-021204
103.  255 jake.levine
104.  246 Antto Pitkänen
105.  239 MatsBergsten
106.  234 oliver sitja sichel
107.  226 Oli_H
108.  225 Hunter Eric Deardurff
109.  224 HKspeed.com
110.  221 Legomanz
111.  220 Keenan Johnson
112.  214 KingCanyon
113.  213 CodingCuber
114.  205 HippieCuber
115.  202 pizzacrust
115.  202 Mat XD
115.  202 donal56
115.  202 porkyp10
119.  196 John Benwell
120.  193 LukasCubes
121.  192 GAN CUBER
121.  192 revaldoah
123.  189 One Wheel
124.  188 Tiago Robledo
125.  183 20luky3
125.  183 gottagitgud
127.  181 Imran Rahman
128.  176 Cactachyon
129.  171 PTCuber
130.  170 Bilbo7
131.  169 satyam panchal
131.  169 Valken
133.  160 TaliwangCube
134.  154 icubeslowww434
134.  154 jvier
136.  152 AquaCuber12345
137.  151 sporteisvogel
138.  145 Coinman_
139.  144 ican97
139.  144 Keroma12
141.  141 Nuuk cuber
141.  141 thatkid
143.  131 RyanSoh
143.  131 Karthik swaminathan
143.  131 cubeyinnit
146.  129 KarlMarcus11
147.  122 rdurette10
148.  120 CFOP2020
149.  119 OvrTur3
150.  112 EnochManor
151.  108 David Reid
152.  106 sl0wcuber
153.  105 Heath Flick
154.  103 seungju choi
155.  96 Awder
156.  94 Natemophi
157.  92 Petri Krzywacki
157.  92 nikodem.rudy
159.  91 Theo1409
160.  89 Emanuel Fernandez
161.  88 cuber135
162.  84 BradyCubes08
163.  80 anna4f
163.  80 KP-20359
165.  75 pjk
165.  75 Caleb Rogers
167.  68 MeMiles
168.  66 scrubizilla
169.  65 lumes2121
170.  64 Kal-Flo
171.  62 123tacocat321
172.  60 Jorjais
173.  59 MarkA64
174.  58 Nathan Black
175.  56 noobcuber22
176.  55 Yunhooooo
177.  54 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
177.  54 KrokosB
177.  54 JChambers13
180.  53 feli.cubes
181.  52 PCCuber
181.  52 Joshua smith the cuber
183.  51 mattboeren
184.  50 Pratyush Manas
185.  48 Ace19212
186.  46 CreationUniverse
187.  43 Gregsimo84
188.  40 Jrg
188.  40 BandedCubing101
190.  35 DavEz
191.  33 Emily
191.  33 maciospy
193.  31 DodusNet
193.  31 Dylan Swarts
193.  31 Cube wizard
196.  29 filmip
196.  29 MarcoKiel7
198.  26 calotret
198.  26 RandomPris
200.  25 Dutchy
201.  19 Swamp347
202.  18 Kai_Valdez
203.  16 Mrauo
204.  15 Sitina
205.  14 RyuKagamine
205.  14 Curtis
207.  13 thomas.sch
207.  13 Delta Phi
209.  11 OriEy
210.  10 under5myy
211.  9 luca2453
212.  6 Justplayingwithx
213.  5 flyingk
214.  4 M. Rahat Efendi
215.  2 freshcuber.de


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2021)

215 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 45!

That means our winner this week is *d2polld!* Congratulations!!


----------

